# "R.W. And Boer" Results and Pictures!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We just got back from the Red White and Boer show. It was wonderful! We had a great time! Liberty did awesome.   Better than I ever dreamed she would do in a VERY competitive class of 41 doelings. They split the class in two (20-21 each class) and we made the first cut, second cut and then the judge just kept placing them until Liberty was in 2nd. I was so excited!!  She took 2nd yesterday and 3rd today under Scott Pruitt and Ron Dilley. She earned 15 points! We are so thrilled! Dazzle took 5th and 8th in that same class, which is amazing. She was only 2 days into the 3-6 month class and that was a very competitive class. The judge today had a lot of good things to say about Dazzle.  

Paint Ball took 2nd both days... out of a HUGE class of 2!  The doe in front of her took overall % doe and has won overall at almost every show she's been to so far, so I wasn't at all surprised. The judge had a lot of good things to say about her and we love her.  

Our FB doe is really nice too. Her name is Leaning Tree GF. Doodle Dandi. We are SOO excited about her! Both her sire and dam are ennobled and her full sisters from last year are enormous, absolutely gorgeous does. Dandi has around 30 points herself already at 7 months old. She won her class today and her sister did yesterday. 

Dandi is sired by CSB Gauges G-Force ENNOBLED (535 points) and her dam is Leaning Tree A. Deeno ENNOBLED (154+ points). 

Liberty is the red, Dazzle is the black dapple, Paint Ball in the paint and Dandi is the traditional! It's a fun colored show string.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Dandi.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice job! Congrats!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

YEAH!!! The news we have all been waiting for!!!!

Very happy for Liberty and Dazzle  2nd and 5th out of 41 goats is CRAZY! You must be so proud of them :wahoo:

Paintball is gorgeous as always, and she has grown a whole bunch since the last pictures you posted 

And Dandi!!!  Ooo I am drooling! Cant wait to see what all of these girls have out of Rich. Your Boers are awesome


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I had a feeling looking at those pics you were putting on here that Liberty was the "real deal". Glad I was right about that. She is a *very* powerful doe and there is no reason to think she won't stay that way and keep piling up the points. And *both* judges loved Dazzle. The first judge sent you guys to the middle with both does before they made it three steps into the ring! Ha. Way to go, you two. Congrats.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

WOW! I ADORE your new girls!!! I cannot wait to see how they do for you in the future! Who do you plan on breeding them to? I'm so happy for you guys!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you Karen and Katelyn! I couldn't believe it when Liberty took 2nd. This is the first time one of our home bred goats has won points and done so well! I was feeling discouraged when I saw how many goats were in that class, and a lot of them (Especially your's Tim) were very, very nice does!

Thanks Tim.  I didn't realize what was going on when he pulled us in the middle so quick at first. My first thought was "geez we got kicked out real quick!" then I realized we were in the line up of keepers.  I knew Liberty was nice, I just didn't think she was *that* nice! Maybe I'm just used to seeing her everyday... 

Thanks Regan! We have 3 more shows to take them to this year so I am really looking forward to that! The biggest competitors at this last show won't be at two of them so that will be fun.  Give us little guys a chance! 

Everyone around here is getting into AI-ing, so we may actually AI these 4 when the time comes. I don't know. I'm looking forward to seeing what Rich gives us later this year and we'll go from there.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job Victoria that was the biggest class Ive ever seen!
As for Paint Ball, Leslie said she wagged her tail when she saw you, how amazing is that?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Nancy! It was good to see you there! She did, she is so cute and sweet. Gotta love those bottle babies.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow, truly a exciting and proud moment for you and your goats !
Your girls are just gorgeous ! Love to see how they are all maturing 
Love that last picture of Dandy , lolol
Thanks for letting us share in your excitement


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you Laura! We are so excited about these girls!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

CONGRATS!!! I'm loving Liberty and Dandi! Very powerful does you have on your hands.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

What a great time it must of been for you. Every time you post pictures of your boars I am so impressed with them. I am no judge that is for sure but I know beauty when I see it and I am so glad you did so well in the show. You have earned it.. Give them all a hug from me..


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Whoo hoo! 
See all your hard work has paid off! Liberty & Dazzle did FANTASTIC! 

Paint ball has gotten even more beautiful since the last time I have seen pics of her! 

OMG I am loving Dandi! Wowza she sure is a pretty girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very , very, nice, and a big congrats on the wins.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! We have worked very hard for this, so I was so thrilled to see that it paid off.  I'm hoping to get Dandi and maybe Paint Ball out today and get some good pictures of them. The ones we have were taken very hastily before the show. Dandi is so pretty. I have to do a double take every time I see her in our barn as she just doesn't fit the rest of our goats! 

Next show is in 2 weeks!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I like dandi, and she has such a sweet face on her!! Big congrats, sounds like your girls did great for you, as we all knew they would


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Jessica.  Dandi has a gorgeous head and neck. She is so proud, which I absolutely love to see in a Boer doe! She is really cute and soooooo sweet. Dandi was scared of us at first at the show, but really came around. Now she may as well have been a bottle kid! She is so friendly!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! The girls all look fantastic! That is just awesome about Liberty placing so well, she's a gorgeous doe and can't wait to see pics as she continues to grow and be shown! 
Dazzle is breathtaking to look at IMO, I just love her coloring so much!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Candice! The next show is the weekend after this weekend, so I'm looking forward to seeing how they all do there! Lots more pictures of course too.  

Dazzle is really pretty. It's not common to find a dapple doe with a good conformation under the coat, but I think we had a nice pairing and a good result with this girl.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's one of Paint Ball and Dandi together.  I'm hoping we'll have time to get good pictures of Paint Ball today. She sure is a sweet doe.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Aww such pretty girls!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

